# I am in need of enlightenment.



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How is it that big game animals such as deer and elk are much more bullet resistant when men are hunting them, than when women and children are behind the rifle. The perfect caliber for hunting elk for a woman is the 7-08, 308, or if she has a lot of experience, perhaps the 270 Winchester or 30-06. But a man will not be able to cleanly kill one unless he is shooting at a minimum the 338-378 Weatherby. Can the animal change the density of its tissues, to allow the bullet fired by a woman or child to penetrate more easily than the one fired by the testosterone filled man? Perhaps I should get a multi-million dollar government grant to study this phenomenon. We could then genetically alter our soldiers and law enforcement officers so that the weapons fired by our enemies and criminals would have no effect on them. Much like the 170 grain soft point fired from a 30-30 Winchester bounces off the hide of the 100 pound deer when fired by today's manly hunter from more than 100 feet distant. And leaves scarcely a bruise.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This is indeed quite a phenomonem Loke, and an issue that finds myself needing to be enlightened on too.

I think a women or young child with a 7mm-08, 308 or a .270 would have no problem killing a bull elephant. ?

Some things will always remain a mystery, and are probably better off not fully explained. I don't think our small minds could handle the full truth.

someone please enlighten us if you can....


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> This is indeed quite a phenomonem Loke, and an issue that finds myself needing to be enlightened on too.
> 
> *I think a women or young child with a 7mm-08, 308 or a .270 would have no problem killing a bull elephant. ?*
> 
> ...


Karamojo Bell killed a thousand of them with his 6.5 and 7X57 Mausers. He must have been a girl.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You have stumbled upon one of the great mysteries of the animal kingdom. I have two theories.

1. The male is a terrible shot when compared to the female and prepubescent male. He needs more "knock down" power to make up for the fact that he can't shoot straight.

or more likely

2. The pro-magnum male is trying to compensate for something.

Those are my theories and I am sticking to them.


----------



## back2hunting (Mar 10, 2009)

It is because the female and young male are generally smaller in size and can get closer to the animal and the man has to worry about groaning and aches and pains and making to much noise trying to get closer so they need a more powerful gun cause they cant get close without making to much noise


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you fellers are trying too hard and are over analyzing. The truth of the matter is the root of most male silliness...that is, the reason some guys have to have the biggest in everything...is penis size! Those with small ones always try and compensate by owning larger things. This can be seen in many other areas of manliness. Take for example the trucks we buy, the bigger the truck, the more it's jack up in the air, the bigger the tires, etc, etc...you guessed it...the smaller the penis! Same goes with guns. These guys know in there hearts that the venerable 30-30 will bring 'em down just fine, but when the old unit barely clears the zipper, using a pop gun like a 30-30 just heaps embarrassment on top of humiliation. Other not so obvious clues give us hints as to penis size...coffee cups for example...ever see a guy carrying around one of those pretty little tea cups with painted flowers...hell no! A mug, a big mug or nothing at all, and none of the French Vanilla fu fu either! Big steaks, big muscles, big dogs, big boats, and finally...big trophy elk...all point to one thing...little wieners. :roll:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Take for example the trucks we buy, the bigger the truck, the more it's jack up in the air, the bigger the tires, etc, etc...you guessed it...the smaller the penis! Same goes with guns.


This is why I drive a 1977 Ford Courier and hunt with a .204 Ruger.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O>>- -_O-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> How is it that big game animals such as deer and elk are much more bullet resistant when men are hunting them, than when women and children are behind the rifle. The perfect caliber for hunting elk for a woman is the 7-08, 308, or if she has a lot of experience, perhaps the 270 Winchester or 30-06. But a man will not be able to cleanly kill one unless he is shooting at a minimum the 338-378 Weatherby. Can the animal change the density of its tissues, to allow the bullet fired by a woman or child to penetrate more easily than the one fired by the testosterone filled man? Perhaps I should get a multi-million dollar government grant to study this phenomenon. We could then genetically alter our soldiers and law enforcement officers so that the weapons fired by our enemies and criminals would have no effect on them. Much like the 170 grain soft point fired from a 30-30 Winchester bounces off the hide of the 100 pound deer when fired by today's manly hunter from more than 100 feet distant. And leaves scarcely a bruise.


That's funny....and it hits home. 10 years ago my wife and daughter used "girlie guns" like the .270, .308 and 7mm08. I was using a .300 Win Mag and the son-in-law a 338-378 (like 100 grains of powder in that bad boy!).

Geeze, now we all shoot .308s and 7mm08s.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> -O>>- -_O-


Please Pro, we're trying to have a serious conversation here. These are important topics that need answers.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Like Tim Allen, bigger, faster, more powerful, Arh Arh Arh.

Oh, and I don't think it is lack of size more like lack of use :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Well I guess that if BPturkeys is correct then I am right in the middle of the road, I drive a full size f-150, but it isn't lifted and the tires are factory size if not tread. My all around gun is a 25.06 and I will shoot anything on the continent with it if it isn't over 600 pounds and covered with BEAR SKIN. :lol: AND, my boat doesn't even _have_ an engine and is only 12' long to boot. Not much bragging _*or*_ compensation here. :mrgreen:

Actually the original post by LOKE is more accurate than you might think. If you watch the hunting shows on cable much, you will notice a disturbing tendency for animals shot by kids and ladies to fall right where they are standing. Most of them seem to be using guns smaller than 30-06. 
While most of the guys animals tend to _"only"_ go 1-200 yards. And that with using 30-06 and larger calibers.

Even more disturbing is that the less obviously skilled or capable the child or woman, the more likely they are to spot drop it. Crippled kids in wheelchairs and first time hunters of the female persuasion, whatever their age, seem to make them _dead right now _more often than is logical.

Probably has something to do with the fact that handicapped hunters, kids in general, and females in particular are doing their best to make a good shot, instead of just throwing up their gun and hitting their target. :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

[/quote]............................................................

Probably has something to do with the fact that handicapped hunters, kids in general, and females in particular are doing their best to make a good shot, instead of just throwing up their gun and hitting their target. :?:[/quote]

I tend to agree.

I found it odd that my wife and kids could shoot better than me at the range, or out in the field, with far less practice. My wife was just uncanny, seldom missed, but if the animal didn't tip over as soon as it was hit she got frustrated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think its all SCARE factor. Big game see a grown man, they know what to expect, you are going to try and kill them for supper. But then they see littly Billy cavorting along in a meadow, not very intimidated by him. But then Billy pulls out his .308 or what have you, and shoots at the animal. This SURPRISES the animal immensely to think that this little whipper snapper just shot at him, gets his blood boiling and then he has a heart attack and dropps dead. 

Some times I wonder if I have scared rabbits to death. Cant figure out where I shot the silly thing, but its dead at my feet.... Maybe its the same thing with big game. I saw a thing on Animal Planet a while back where a deer was tangled in wire, and when the rescuers finally caught the deer it died of fear. Thats my 2 cents!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I think you fellers are trying too hard and are over analyzing. The truth of the matter is the root of most male silliness...that is, the reason some guys have to have the biggest in everything...is penis size! Those with small ones always try and compensate by owning larger things. This can be seen in many other areas of manliness. Take for example the trucks we buy, the bigger the truck, the more it's jack up in the air, the bigger the tires, etc, etc...you guessed it...the smaller the penis! Same goes with guns. These guys know in there hearts that the venerable 30-30 will bring 'em down just fine, but when the old unit barely clears the zipper, using a pop gun like a 30-30 just heaps embarrassment on top of humiliation. Other not so obvious clues give us hints as to penis size...coffee cups for example...ever see a guy carrying around one of those pretty little tea cups with painted flowers...hell no! A mug, a big mug or nothing at all, and none of the French Vanilla fu fu either! Big steaks, big muscles, big dogs, big boats, and finally...big trophy elk...all point to one thing...little wieners. :roll:


I'll be hunting moose this year with my NAA 22 short this year...[attachment=0xb97eer]shortNEW.jpg[/attachmentxb97eer]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought you were more man than that Loke. I wouldn't expect anything larger than a sling shot for you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I forgot to mention that it would be loaded with blanks (after the operation)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > I think you fellers are trying too hard and are over analyzing. The truth of the matter is the root of most male silliness...that is, the reason some guys have to have the biggest in everything...is penis size! Those with small ones always try and compensate by owning larger things. This can be seen in many other areas of manliness. Take for example the trucks we buy, the bigger the truck, the more it's jack up in the air, the bigger the tires, etc, etc...you guessed it...the smaller the penis! Same goes with guns. These guys know in there hearts that the venerable 30-30 will bring 'em down just fine, but when the old unit barely clears the zipper, using a pop gun like a 30-30 just heaps embarrassment on top of humiliation. Other not so obvious clues give us hints as to penis size...coffee cups for example...ever see a guy carrying around one of those pretty little tea cups with painted flowers...hell no! A mug, a big mug or nothing at all, and none of the French Vanilla fu fu either! Big steaks, big muscles, big dogs, big boats, and finally...big trophy elk...all point to one thing...little wieners. :roll:
> ...


I get it.

Well, I'm using my 5mm magnum to hunt elk this fall.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I get it.
> 
> Well, I'm using my 5mm magnum to hunt elk this fall.


5mm huh? I hear Centurion makes some SWEET loads for your 5mm

PS: please take pictures! :mrgreen:

I was thinking of taking some liberals hunting with this little baby too


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> ..................................................................................
> I was thinking of taking some liberals hunting with this little baby too


Me and Huge already done that:
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=7055&p=83313#p83313


----------



## back2hunting (Mar 10, 2009)

Well maybe I should use a 22 for my big game than


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Women are better shots!


----------

